# MIXCLOUD - EMBEDDING MIX CLOUD LIVE STREAM



## cylocarl (Dec 15, 2020)

Hello all, as many of you, know I am a MIXCLOUD Pro user, and I am trying to come with a solution to embed the live video stream into my website.
As of now I know of a website with a brilliant script, that only opens the full video if the LIVE stream is ON, otherwise the full video shrinks completely under the website menu. (main front page)
the website I am referring to is www.kioskradio.com

Have any of you successfully embeded  MIXCLOUD LIVE VIDEO STREAM into a website or know of someone with the skills to do it?

OBS should work on a native embbeding script that will take the software to the next level.

Thanks You all. _ Cylo Carl


----------



## RiccardoNL (Dec 16, 2020)

Hi! Currently it is not possible to embed MixCloud into anything. They simply do not support it yet, as it is in beta. It will be released in a future version of MixCloud. I do know that they use m3u8 streams. Unfortunately you can't do anything with these streams (not even build your own player), as MixCloud actively blocks any use outside their website (CORS).


----------



## cylocarl (Dec 18, 2020)

RiccardoNL said:


> Hi! Currently it is not possible to embed MixCloud into anything. They simply do not support it yet, as it is in beta. It will be released in a future version of MixCloud. I do know that they use m3u8 streams. Unfortunately you can't do anything with these streams (not even build your own player), as MixCloud actively blocks any use outside their website (CORS).



Thanks, don't know how are this people at KIOSKRADIO.COM capable to accomplished, I being breaking my head for days thinking of any possibilities.
I will have to stop my subscription to find a different solution.

THANKS


----------



## nonstopoperation (Feb 12, 2021)

Best with an extra laptop with second monitor - open your mixcloud live stream full screen on browser window, add browser into obs as browser or ndi source. Then set up and stream to a server that gives you an m3u8 for your own player, or to another service that allows embeds - add to website. Has extra costs so depends on how much you need to embed your stream on your site.


----------



## Ishatix (Feb 13, 2021)

cylocarl said:


> Thanks, don't know how are this people at KIOSKRADIO.COM capable to accomplished, I being breaking my head for days thinking of any possibilities.
> I will have to stop my subscription to find a different solution.
> 
> THANKS



You can see in the third-party domains loaded by that site that they are using api.mixcloud.com which leads here:





						Mixcloud
					






					www.mixcloud.com
				



and has a section on embedding if that helps at all?


----------



## Ishatix (Feb 13, 2021)

OK, by playing around with the info there I've managed to get this working now, or at least for a standard Mixcloud audio stream. You can load it as a browser source using the following embedded link format:

```
https://www.mixcloud.com/widget/iframe/?feed=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.mixcloud.com%2F[USERNAME]%2F[STREAMNAME]%2F
```

Where you replace [USERNAME] and [STREAMNAME] to correspond to the stream in question., e.g.:

```
https://www.mixcloud.com/widget/iframe/?feed=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.mixcloud.com%2FDogsandtractors%2Frosmosis-090316%2F
```


Then you can play the stream in OBS by right-clicking in the frame → Interact, and then clicking on the play button.

Hopefully that helps you or someone else at least!


----------



## hugoleite (Feb 23, 2021)

Ishatix said:


> OK, by playing around with the info there I've managed to get this working now, or at least for a standard Mixcloud audio stream. You can load it as a browser source using the following embedded link format:
> 
> ```
> https://www.mixcloud.com/widget/iframe/?feed=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.mixcloud.com%2F[USERNAME]%2F[STREAMNAME]%2F
> ...





Great work *Ishatix. *

I wonder if there is a similar solution for the live stream page where the URL is something like this:
https : //www. mixcloud. com /live/ [USERNAME]

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## luc_odc (Apr 29, 2021)

Hi 
Kiosk radio are using _Video JS _to embed their live et put some plug in on, but i can't really figure how for the moment. 
If you have any idea :)


----------



## luc_odc (Jul 29, 2021)

is there any news about this ? 
Maybe someone who have use video js ?


----------

